# audio/lollypop



## talsamon (Apr 19, 2015)

Nothings important, I only try to look at audio/lollypop.

It compiles in the port, but doesn't with poudriere.

If I try to start with `lollypop`, got this one:

```
/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py:178: Warning: g_array_append_vals: assertion 'array' failed
  g_type = info.get_g_type()
/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py:178: Warning: g_hash_table_lookup: assertion 'hash_table != NULL' failed
  g_type = info.get_g_type()
/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py:178: Warning: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion 'hash_table != NULL' failed
  g_type = info.get_g_type()
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/lollypop/application.py", line 117, in do_startup
  NotificationManager()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/lollypop/notification.py", line 28, in __init__
  self._notification = Notify.Notification()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py", line 320, in __getattr__
  return getattr(self._introspection_module, name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py", line 139, in __getattr__
  self.__name__, name))
AttributeError: 'gi.repository.Notify' object has no attribute 'Notification
```
.

Tried some things with Python versions (also looked in older threads), but can't figure out, where the problem is.

Any suggestions?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2015)

The maintainer told me some things about locale. But it seems unresolveable.  The only "sign of life" from lollypop I got is a window with the message: "lollypop isn't design to work without an unicode locale-. Please fix your system." I changed the Exec-line in lollypop.desktop as the maintainer told me, but it changed nothing. (My locale is de_DE-UTF-8. window manager is fvwm-crystal).
Have no problems with locales. Except with `more`, only if files were piped before. Doing things like that

```
ESC[2;32mpy27-libcloud-0.17.0ESC[00m
ESC[2;32mpy27-libxml2-2.9.2ESC[00m
ESC[2;32mpy27-m2crypto-0.22.3ESC[00m
ESC[2;32mpy27-magic-5.18ESC[00m
ESC[2;32mpy27-msgpack-0.4.2_1ESC[00m
```


----------



## olivierd (Apr 20, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Nothings important, I only try to look at audio/lollypop.
> 
> It compiles in the port, but doesn't with poudriere.
> 
> ...



Can you try this following code.


```
% python3

>>> from gi.repository import Notify
>>> Notify.init('Lollypop')
True
>>> notification = Notify.Notification()
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks, but does not work:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py", line 320, in __getattr__
  return getattr(self._introspection_module, name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/module.py", line 139, in __getattr__
  self.__name__, name))
AttributeError: 'gi.repository.Notify' object has no attribute 'Notification'
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 21, 2015)

Yesterday I damaged my system (a stupid error I made)  - after fresh install of the system it starts without problems - I guess it was a mismatch with the python-versions. Solved.


----------

